# Manual de Servicio Sony



## Fierrichu

Necesitaría los manuales de servicio, en realidad algun manual para desarmarlos:

1.- Equipo mini componente Sony FH-B711.
2.- Disckman Sony D-F415

Gracias,   
Fierrichu


----------



## elmario

Hola
Fijate en https://www.eserviceinfo.com/, por ahi te sirve.
Saludos


----------

